
I Build My Own Not-Hotdog Classifier from HBO's Silicon Valley - kmather73
https://github.com/kmather73/NotHotdog-Classifier
======
boxcardavin
If this last week's episode does one good thing it will be to convince
programmers that it's not that hard to get started doing ML stuff. Not to say
that it's all trivial or straightforward, if you look at the linked image
below you can see that a simple NN will miss lots of stuff. In this example
the image is being examined for hotdogness as a whole, not being segmented or
searching for a bounding box of hotdogness.

[http://i.imgur.com/LxgowXI.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/LxgowXI.jpg)

~~~
vogt
Sorry to pry, but what is the "Fridge AI" Trello board in reference to? Are
you automating your refrigerator at home? If so, details?

~~~
boxcardavin
Kinda, one of the original ideas was to make a beer-dispensing fridge for my
neighbor as he is 'slimming' and wanted to have his fridge limit how much beer
he drinks. The real genius – dispense the beer INTO the fridge so you only
have 1 or 2 cold beers at a time. No one wants to drink warm beer.

Since then it has evolved into a big AI project, will do a Show HN at some
point soon.

~~~
vogt
outstanding.

------
bm1362
That's pretty neat. If you're interested, the creator[0] of the real NotHotdog
app posted some details here on HN[1], apparently a blog post will follow.

[0] [https://twitter.com/timanglade](https://twitter.com/timanglade) [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347865)

------
bdcravens
I put the app posted a few days ago on my phone, and took a photo of my
dachshund. I won't lie - I was hoping that would be an easter egg and it would
classify him as a hotdog. (he wasn't)

------
roflchoppa
is a hotdog a sandwich?

~~~
throwaway91111
Err—good question. No, not really, but it's difficult to find a reason why
it's not. It's meat between bread.

~~~
AstralStorm
Is-a-kind relationship. Hotdog is a specific kind of a sandwich with a whole
sausage (or sausage-like object, heh, vegan hotdogs) in it.

